# Cats using my garden as a giant litter box



## skcaj (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a Queen cat that i've had for 14 years now, but for the last 6-8 months it seems like EVERY cat in the neighbourhood (and i really do mean every cat)has taken to using my garden as the local toilet, not just the flower beds but the lawn & patio. The final straw came the other day when one came in via the catflap and went to toilet in my sons car seat which was in the hall.
I've tried all the things you can buy from the pet shop to put on your garden someone said to try lemon peel but still no joy,I've tried everything nothing works.
it seems these cat are trying to drive us out of our house.
We're even talking about buying a dog just to stop this.

Does anybody know a sure firething that will work ?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwi feel really sorry for you, next door to my mum,they have about 10 cats now,,and next door to that they have to many to even try to count,,they all use mums garden not just the borders where the flowers are, but the slate chippings my mum has down,, it stinks walking up the path to her front door, she goes out every day with a bag and shovel to clean it up,she has tried so many things, none have worked as yet,


----------



## skcaj (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats what we have to do Every morning, the smell is horrible we can't let the kids out the garden until we've gone out and cleaned up the mess.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

skcaj said:


> Thats what we have to do Every morning, the smell is horrible we can't let the kids out the garden until we've gone out and cleaned up the mess.


awww i know,its horrible, my dad goes mad,, said he would flick it back over there garden, every time i visit there are strange things in the garden that are ment to stop the cats messing,,,nothing has worked as yet,hopefully another member may be able to help us,


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Sonic cat deterrient?

Cat proof your garden?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

get your self a prey driven dog...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Dingle said:


> get your self a prey driven dog...


  mum has chihuahuas, lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The sonic cat deterents are quite good - got one for my mum in law and she has only had 1 cat in the garden since - so she turned it off for a few days as the cat seemed to of got used to it, then turned it back on and the cat hasn't been back.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

You can buy in garden centres LIONS poo!
Apparently cats are then too scared to hang around.

Of course you do then have Lions poo instead but it's where you want it!

Never tried it myself I generally squirt water at the neighbours cats if I see them hanging around.(Yes I am a cat lover but I only love my cats poo )

This is why I like indoor cats, you always know where they are going to poo - well almost always


----------



## Boer Corso (Aug 29, 2008)

I've always found that 2 Dobermans roaming the garden help to prevent just this situation 

Martin


----------

